
Accesibility, Games and Author Intent - CM30
https://medium.com/@CM30/accessibility-games-and-author-intent-gaming-reinvented-c3ceeb310e8d
======
CM30
Well, I posted this article a short while ago, and I thought it was an
interesting look at how an artform that is by definition not entirely
accessible can be made more so without losing the spirit of the original.

